# Motorhome to Caravan



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

On Monday we will be taking our now completely empty Burstner Solano into CamperUK to sell and will then be looking at a caravan.
I have looked into the sister site CaravanFacts but it is really quiet, and I mean quiet, something like 1 posting a day with a back wind so not really the same as on here.
Many of the postings on here could apply to people with either a Motorhome or a Caravan so the question is does it matter if we own a Caravan and still stay as members of MotorhomeFacts.

Mike


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I think you should stay on here 'cos you'll be back 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No! Im afraid you will have to go. No Tuggers!!!  

Course it doesnt matter. Nuke wont care either as long as you cough up your tenner.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> On Monday we will be taking our now completely empty Burstner Solano into CamperUK to sell and will then be looking at a caravan.
> I have looked into the sister site CaravanFacts but it is really quiet, and I mean quiet, something like 1 posting a day with a back wind so not really the same as on here.
> Many of the postings on here could apply to people with either a Motorhome or a Caravan so the question is does it matter if we own a Caravan and still stay as members of MotorhomeFacts.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Would be interested in your reasons for changing to a caravan. Certainly we have often considered the option of going back to a caravan. Many of our friends came from caravans with us and have now gone back. 
We are drawn between the two, we want to use the motorhome more in the UK during the year and want to attend more rallies, both of these activities are so much easier with a caravan. But we are still captivated by the freedom that we get on the continent during our annual holidays.
We are looking at retirement in a couple of years and that is when the motorhome will prove itself.
Gerry
PS. I do wish motorhomers would stop knocking tuggers. They forget that it is the development of caravans that have provided them with the equipment in their motorhomes.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We have followed that course of action twice, both times a short lasting wrong decision. We won't make that mistake a third time!
C.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Mike, you are right about CaravanFacts I keep looking, find nothing going on and then pop back into MHF. You will notice we are caravaners but we have been looking at motorhomes so will follow your reasons for change and everybody's argument against with interest. 

P.S Dont let them push you out of this forum as then we might be next.

P.P.S What towcar/caravan outfit do you fancy, go on lets get a caravan thread going.

Martin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

I see no reason why you can't remain a member. We have several members who do not own either a motorhome or caravan, and who knows or cares anyway. Hope you will stay with us. 



GerryD said:


> I do wish motorhomers would stop knocking tuggers. They forget that it is the development of caravans that have provided them with the equipment in their motorhomes.


In fairness Gerry, I think it was said in jest here  .

Interesting question you pose.

We prefer the motorhome at the moment because a fair proportion of our trips (especially on the Continent) are touring holidays, where we stay for 1, 2 or 3 nights, rarely more, and then move on. The van is clearly far better suited to this kind of activity.

If we ever change our ways and do a lot less touring, and stay put for a week at a time then we would seriously consider going back to a caravan.

That's about it really. There are other factors, like watching tuggers spend a couple of hours setting up or packing away, but none so important (to us) as the touring facility.

Shall be interested to hear other comments.

Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

After 25 years of caravanning and 5 years with a Motorhome we are quite certain that we are doing the right thing.
Unlike many motorhomers we tend to have used it more as a caravan by mainly using campsites. ( Please do not start on about wildcamping ect.)
We will find the car useful especially in Spain when we will be on a site for 4 weeks or so at a time.
Also travelling in a Volvo XC90 appeals to me more that in the Fiat van and will be more comfortable for my wife who has a neck problem.
We will also be putting a bike rack on the back of the caravan together with the Solar panel and the Oyster dish on the roof so in effect there will be very little difference, to us anyway.

Mike

Edit I have not really mentioned that every trip with the Fiat over the last 2 years has resulted in some kind of problem and it will be nice to drive along without waiting for a warning light to suddenly come on.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Woops!.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Mike .

Camping is Camping.

If it done in a Motorhome, Caravan, tent, or the back of a van.

It still camping in my book.

Stay on the site.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 
We had paid a deposit on a new A/sleeper c/van before the launch at the NEC. Went and stayed two days at the show and the fact that we still have a m/home was decided by the toss of a coin,thats how close we are to going back c/vanning,this was done at the A/sleeper stand and there are at least three witnesses.
For the m/home,travelling in Europe,for the c/van,in England,leave it on a site and go and park wherever you want in tourist spots. Never say never,i was never going to have a m/home,ooops,and never going to tow a car behind one,(have rung Towtal),oops,so i will not say we will never go back to c/vanning.
Ted.
PS. It did help that the A/S side dinette c/van that we went to see,had the same glass wash bowl in the bathroom,(its a pudding bowl)as the next A/S m/home up from ours,and the fact that the Broadway is a proper bit of kit.As said before in a post,when on site,its the same holiday for everyone,from tents to gin palaces.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you tow a car what is the point of going back to a caravan? Effectively you have the same combination, just the other way around but with a much more flexible and easier life style. 

Ok, so some countries don't like you towing a car but if both you and your partner drive, I would chance being picked up by the police for doing it!.

Back to the question of whether if your a caravaner, should you be a member here? That is your decision as is going back to a caravan but most if not all members don't care a dam what you own and I am sure you would still have lots to contribute to the site.

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike I say you can stay :wink:

There are many members here that dont even have a M/Home so of coarse you can stay.

We was going to change to a Caravan but it would have meant storing the Caravan as we can Park the M/home here on our Park but its no to a Caravan.
So it meant paying out for storage and all the hard work of taking things to and thro to load and unload.

A Motorhome is so compact.

But must admit we often look in them at the camping shop and they are lovely inside.

*Gerry* it is something you will never stop and thats the rivalry between us and them but it is in fun.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> If you tow a car what is the point of going back to a caravan? Effectively you have the same combination, just the other way around but with a *much more flexible and easier life style*.


Hi Pete

Interesting comment - the emphasised bit I mean.

More words of wisdom along that theme would be appreciated by many more than just myself I guess. :wink:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This rivalry with Tuggers really is quite funny. It must be a British thing. I have met some lovely tuggers on CL's. some of them could even read and write!

They can be just as smug as motorhomers though. I was on a CL in Devon a few weeks ago and the weather took a turn for the worse. The flipping bike took ages to start and when we came back we looked like drowned rats. Whilst we were taking the water proofs off in drives Volvo caravan man, gets out of his lovely warm and dry volvo and says "Ah we all said you were daft going out on that thing this morning, you must be bonkers, much better with a warm car." My reply was "yes but this is so easy to park in St Tropez Harbour".

Personally I dont care if you camp next to me in a garden shed your still welcome for a beer. Even smug volvo man!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

It takes caravanners longer to set up and pack up only when they have a big awning up, which to be fair would be the same for a MH I would imagine if you had the safari room or whatever all set up. We can pull into a site and be set up and level and kettle on in 15 or 20 minutes (onboard water tank). Like Mike I am not 100% comfortable driving vans and indeed had to sell my works Sprinter because I was getting a bad hip from driving it. 

I like the idea of a motorhome partly because the quality of the german ones is far higher than most caravans but there again I think I would rather drive a Range Rover or Discovery than a van, yes for continental touring and a spot of wild camping I am sure motorhomes knock the spots of caravans so really it just comes down to how you use the vehicle.

You see how confused I am, just means we keep the money in the bank a bit longer.

Martin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

vanroyce said:


> It takes caravanners longer to set up and pack up only when they have a big awning up, which to be fair would be the same for a MH I would imagine if you had the safari room or whatever all set up. Martin


Im not sure I agree with that. My setup involves putting on the handbrake, getting a beer out of the fridge and sitting either outside or in the back. IVe never seen a tugger be quite that quick even without an awning.

Personally I dont see the point of safari rooms or awnings if you have a great big van and there is just two of you.

Your right though about usage. If I only got 4 weeks holiday a year and wanted to spend 2 weeks on a club site somewhere I would definately have a caravan. As it is we spend 50% of our lives in the van and tour Europe a lot so a caravan is not suitable.

Horses for courses.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have sometimes thought of going to a caravan, we have never had one and this is our second M/H. 

I am still considering towing a car which would make the M/h far better for us, but a nice big caravan and a Rang Rover does still appeal to me.


Richard...


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

We started out our camping career in a campervan for a few years Then we were caravanners for around 20 years, and for the last 5 years have been motorhomers travelling extensively in Europe. There are pluses and minuses in both types of camping. Lifestyle changes and personal circumstances can tip the balance one way or the other as to which is the best choice. I feel it is wrong to say that one is bad and the other is all that is good. After all we are all campers at heart and I enjoy the company of both types of campers while on site.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Caravans make the best financial sense. If you're a family man with a couple of children the chances are that you've already got a car that's suitable for towing. So, to enjoy low-cost family holidays all you need to spend is seven or eight thousand pounds on a good used caravan and you can have some great times that the children will love.

Now a motor-home! An extra £20-100K on the MH of your choice, an extra set of tax, insurance and maintenance.

This is probably why the majority of motor-homers are of the older generation whose offspring have flown the nest, they've paid off the mortgage and can afford the luxury of a second vehicle in the form of a motor-home.

I too dislike the motor-homers who sneer at tuggers, and there are some. Tuggers are the same as us. Decent folk who much prefer a holiday in the country than in a hotel on the Costa del Binge-Drinking. I have to say that, much as I love my motor-home, there are times when I wish that I could leave it on a site and explore by car. No parking problems, no height barriers etc.

Motor-home or caravan? Neither is better, they're simply different and suit different needs.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We were tuggers for 20 years before getting the m/home 4 years ago,initially we tended to use is as a caravan,I think old habits die hard and we didn't make the transition very well

We bought a safari residence and would pitch up for a week or more-just like a caravan.At this time our youngest lad was still coming with us and I think that is the main difference,in general caravans are for families and m/homes for couples.

When we eventually found ourselves alone the m/home came into it's own.It is perfect for touring just stopping for 1 or 2 nights.I occasionally do miss having a car to tour local areas but I now have more confidence taking the van into towns and villages(it's only 6.5 mts)

A good option if you are fit enough(a lot of motorhomers are retired couples) is to have bikes on the back,get on a site or aire a couple of miles out of town and cycle in.

We would never go back to a caravan at this stage in our lives,not knocking it though,we had some wonderful holidays in the caravan when the kids were small,I just think it's a natural progression as you get older.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hobbyfan said:


> Tuggers are the same as us.


Tuggers *are *us HF! 8O

Well, those of us who towed a caravan for years before we could afford a motorhome . . . as you quite rightly comment. :wink:

I suspect that a large majority of us are former tuggers - maybe a poll would be interesting??

Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> > Tuggers are the same as us.
> ...


Those who tow a car behind the motorhome can still be considered "tuggers" although I'm sure that some would call it something else.
There is no doubt in my mind that if you use a motorhome as a caravan, which, those who tow a car behind are also probably doing, then it makes financial sense to have a caravan.

Mike


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We are former tuggers!!!! 

Had a tent when we were first married and totally broke, then eventually progressed to a caravan when the kids were young, then stopped having holidays when the kids reached their teens and didn't want to be seen dead with us let alone in a caravan, and we weren't going to leave them home alone 8O . We came back to a caravan (still broke - universities) then this year finally succumbed to a MH. We do have a tendency to use it as we did with a caravan, at the moment, as we tow a small car, but I think once we get used to this new way of camping, we will start to roam about a bit more, just staying for as long as the fancy takes us. Having only just retired and having all the time in the world (within reason still have an elderly FIL living alone in his home), we have big plans for next year. 
We are also planning to buy a holiday home of some description (probably a static) on the Suffolk coast and I suspect in the future, once we have got over the wanderlust, we will exchange the MH for a smaller camper type of van which will become the 2nd car. Things change as your circumstances change, so never say never.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that if you use a motorhome as a caravan, which, those who tow a car behind are also probably doing, then it makes financial sense to have a caravan.
> 
> Mike


Possibly Mike,but you don't have the same flexibility

when towing a car behind a m/home,you don't always have to take the car,so you can use it as intended-long range touring stopping for 1 or 2 nights at each place.

Alternatively you can tow the car and use it as an ''inverted caravan''set up.With the conventional car/caravan rig you have no other options.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hobbyfan said:


> Tuggers are the same as us. Decent folk who much prefer a holiday in the country than in a hotel on the Costa del Binge-Drinking.


Where is this place? Does it have an Aire?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> > Tuggers are the same as us. Decent folk who much prefer a holiday in the country than in a hotel on the Costa del Binge-Drinking.
> ...


It does actually. Take the road from Coitus-on-the-Beach and head towards Puka del Mar, it's on the right just after the 'Slag and Chav' British pub (full English breakfast and two pints of lager only 8 Euro).

You need to get there early though just as people are warming up for the night and starting to enjoy themselves, usually about four o'clock in the morning.

The aire has water, chemical toilet disposal and stomach pumping facilities, all for only six Euro a night.

Don't publicise it too much though or I'll never be able to get on it again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

[quote="Hobbyfan"It does actually. Take the road from Coitus-on-the-Beach and head towards Puka del Mar, it's on the right just after the 'Slag and Chav' British pub (full English breakfast and two pints of lager only 8 Euro).

You need to get there early though just as people are warming up for the night and starting to enjoy themselves, usually about four o'clock in the morning.

The aire has water, chemical toilet disposal and stomach pumping facilities, all for only six Euro a night.

Don't publicise it too much though or I'll never be able to get on it again.[/quote]

:lol: :lol:

Nice one. See you there ASAP!!! Ill bring my British bulldog Brits on the Pi$$ T shirt and Union Flag towel.

Cant wait to tell Mrs D who has just popped in to town to get another Tatoo


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

You could always do what we did, campervan and caravan for the best of both worlds - a fixed base on a cl, caravan and full awning, and a camper for touring around and parking by the beach.

I agree though that if my circumstances change, I wouldn't rule out a change back to a coachbuilt - horses for courses as somebody said earlier.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Barrryd, I will concede that you might be 15 minutes quicker but I dont need to put the glasses away to go to the supermarket (only joking). Horses for courses I can see advantages and disadvantages both ways to be honest.

Martin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Towing and Tugging and Chugging*

Interesting reading!

Something I keep considering, changing to a caravan that is. But we have never had a caravan. And I am not to keen on the Idea of towing one.

Before we bought our first motorhome, we had a BMW X5. The X5 was probably the best car I have ever owned and I miss it!.

In addition we recently went back to hiring a Villa in Spain and it was cheaper (as well as being more private with own pool) than taking the motorhome.

So I am now thinking along the lines of having a caravan for our weekends and hiring properties for longer stays.

I do like the motorhome for Skiing trips though and don't see many tuggers out with there vans in the snow. Unlike most other parts of Europe!

So would be interesting how you find going back MikeCo.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hobbyfan said:


> It does actually. Take the road from Coitus-on-the-Beach and head towards Puka del Mar, it's on the right just after the 'Slag and Chav' British pub (full English breakfast and two pints of lager only 8 Euro).
> 
> You need to get there early though just as people are warming up for the night and starting to enjoy themselves, usually about four o'clock in the morning.
> 
> ...


Stupid boy!!! 8O

I giggled so much I damn near spilled my coffee on the keyboard. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please offer a health warning when you post quips like this! :roll:

Dave :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

vanroyce said:


> Hi Barrryd, I will concede that you might be 15 minutes quicker but I dont need to put the glasses away to go to the supermarket (only joking). Horses for courses I can see advantages and disadvantages both ways to be honest.
> 
> Martin


Neither do we!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or!.

You might want to get afloat in a proper boat at the other end.









On the way to Estartit Spain.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Or!.
> 
> You might want to get afloat in a proper boat at the other end.


Cracking bit of kit but I bet you cant go to the local Carrefour supermarkit in it either.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Or!.
> ...


Damn! I knew there would be a downside.... :lol:


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Well we are tuggers and stay with this site just to read about how
bad some m/h are. lol
No, that is like, m/o having a go at tuggers. 

We have been tuggers over 45 years but tried the m/h lark for three years but i prefer to tow, and i think a lot of m/h don't or cant tow, and the reversing puts them off.

Dave


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

It's been said - horses for courses, but I suspect that for many it's a lifestyle choice. If you like to tour freewheeling with minimal planning , the motorhome is a better bet; if you like to book sites and tour from pre-identified centres, then the caravan will appeal more. These are generalities, of course. So keep reading MHF anyway!
Some have said motorhomes are for older couples, but that refers mainly to full-facility motorhomes. The young tend to favour camper vans - don't need the facilities which become more significant in later life's choices (!) and that's where we started in our 20s. 
We tried a caravan and trailer tents while the boys were growing, and towed the latter thousands of miles. [If you think a reverse manouevring a caravan is testing, try a short trailer.] But it was back to a motorhome a.s.a.p. once they'd flown the nest, and we could tour again - or hope to.
From all appearances too, I think a majority of UK caravanners are fair weather campers taking time out from the end of September to Easter, whereas many motorhomes are all year rounders... the few CC sites which stay open in the winter rather prove it, as if every _caravanner_ were 12-monthers, every CC site would need to be open all year round too.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tuggers for 20 odd years mhers for 5.
Lady p prefers Hotels.

The year that we were without either we went to France, I prebooked nights in Hotels in Normandy and Britany.
Then had a week in a static in La Trinite sue Mer on a site we know well

We had the best of each.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just out of interest whilst they are some Tuggers in the thread. What do you call motorhomers if you guys are tuggers?

And as for motorhomers being old I dont consider myself old. Im 44 going on 19.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Hobbyfan said:

This is probably why the majority of motor-homers are of the older generation whose offspring have flown the nest, they've paid off the mortgage and can afford the luxury of a second vehicle in the form of a motor-home. 

Speak for yourself HF!!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> Just out of interest whilst they are some Tuggers in the thread. What do you call motorhomers if you guys are tuggers?


Caravanners are Tuggers 
Motorhomers are Chuggers

:wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike


You can still rally with us in your caravan we ain't fussy  in fact one of our Rally Assistants is now a Tugger so its no problem, although we do like to be told if your attending a rally that you are a caravan.

So keep on with MHF and we look forward to seeing the new van sometime soon  




Jacquie


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

We caravan most of the year for a month at a time and are away
to Devon over new year and Christmases. So not fine weather caravaners.
.Dave


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We have been motorhoming for 15 years and are on our fifth motorhome, which is a Mondial rear lounge campervan. We found that when away for longer than a week it became a bit of a chore making the bed up every night, after downsizing from an Aclass Pilote, so we bought a small Freedom caravan and take that when on extended stay or if our adult children are joining us. The two single beds are always ready to jump into, and everyone gets privacy. We think we should be called shruggers becouse we don't care what anyone thinks of us, and,by the way, we are old but we still ride bicycles or walk to where we want to go(granted they are electric bikes) and are good friends with all kinds of campers.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi mike we changed back to a caravan,it was hard to part with the pilote but financial we had no choice,better to free up the capital,than get behind with bank,mortgage etc.
At the end of the day we can still have the same holidays,and having owned both,and i drove mh and tow caravan,it takes me the same time to set up.Also,we found packing up mh to go out for the day takes time,now we just jump in the car and go
, Our first trip away in caravan i took it to site,had the added problem of granson chattering away while i towed through our cornish lanes.
We had a brill weekend,and were able to get to the tiny coves that the van could not have.
I hope that fellow members dont look unkindly on us,some times you have to do what you have to do.
We have made some really brillliant friends on mhf,and have to agree that caravan facts has not the same atmosphere.
Hope you have loads of fun with your new van.lin


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks to all who have replied to this post and we look forward to continue being members.
Also it's nice to know that we will still be able join in on some rallies at least and, if I get the bike rack on the back of the van and the solar panel and Oyster dish on the roof perhaps no one will notice that the engine part is missing.

Mike & Loueen


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Mike,

You would be most welcome on any of our rallies, It,s handy when someone has a car to pop down the supermarket for more provisions 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Steve.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> You would be most welcome on any of our rallies, It,s handy when someone has a car to pop down the supermarket for more provisions 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers Steve.


That's no problem, I do charge by the mile though and to show willing I will also tow you off the muddy field that you have found yourself in :lol:

Mike


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> Thanks to all who have replied to this post and we look forward to continue being members.
> Also it's nice to know that we will still be able join in on some rallies at least and, if I get the bike rack on the back of the van and the solar panel and Oyster dish on the roof perhaps no one will notice that the engine part is missing.
> 
> Mike & Loueen


Mike

You may want to check out the roof strength, I don't think Oyster do a laptop version  , Lots of the German vans seem to be OK as we have seen on our travels

Chris


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

ICDSUN said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all who have replied to this post and we look forward to continue being members.
> ...


According to Shane at Snellyvision he has fitted several Oysters onto caravans so it should be okay but will check it out beforehand.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

ICDSUN said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all who have replied to this post and we look forward to continue being members.
> ...


Caravans have had bonded rooves for many years, so the strength is not in question.
Gerry


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had caravans to begin with when children were young and money was short. Had to sell first one for use on a motorway for maintenance men as it was in such a bad state.  

Then had static van on Anglesey for 20 years 

Divorced and started again with trailer tent followed by folding camper. 

Went to Brittany with Keycamps and saw motorhomes and both loved the idea, came back went to NEC and ordered one. 

Now just the 2 of us and 1 10 year old, we all love it and wouldn't change it, Andy doesn't like towing and I don't like staying in one spot more than 2 nights so it suits us all brilliantly. 

Funnily enough the ex has also bought a Motorhome having sold the static and now comes away with us.   

Mandy


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Camped in France with Eurosites when girls were small, otherwise no other camping, tenting, caravanning experience as adults, had never been inside a MH before deciding we would have one. 

Never even gave having a caravan a thought, never looked at one or researched the differences in anyway - don't know why as reading the comments here i can see both sides.

To confirm not all MH'rs are retired/older, me 38, he 41 and MH is 3rd vehicle in our drive at present!

We came to MHing after 10 years of owning timeshare which doesn't seem to be a well trodden route of many.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to be a "Tugger" originally, The reason I changed was that I was absolutely sick and tired of pulling up somewhere and getting everything out to "Set up" fetching water before having a Cuppa then when using about 40 litre having to empty the "Waste", It came to a head one day when I pulled onto a site in Germany at the same time as a MH we were staying a few days so out came the awning laid it out, fetched the water for a Cuppa, turned round and the MH that came in same time were set up with awning out and having a cuppa, 45 minutes later I managed to sit down, Never again, I called in Belguim and bought my first RV on the way back home.
I recently purchased a fifth wheel unit and I loved it, My wife hated it so I sold it before main holiday and purchased a MH to fill in till we got back, During the holiday I realized that I could not have gone to a lot of the places we went and so I am completely happy now.

The other thing is it is impossible to camp anywhere without it costing money in a Caravan.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

This forum has been an interesting read and for someone who went back to a tugger last year,(I kept it quiet) I would think that my reasons are as good as any.
For touring a M/H can not be beaten but what we found is that as we had to put everything away just to nip down the road we always decided not to go back as it was just as easy to carry on to the next site. The result for us was plenty of touring but not a lot of sustance.
We did 3month in our caravan, a 7.8 metre Sterling and towed it with a subsantial Merc estate and the result was that we only stayed on 3 sites but really got to know the areas. Best of all we left with the beds made and table set for supper whilst touring the area.
I will carry on with the caravan for a year or two and then decide which direction to go but at the moment we really enjoyed the compfort of the van.

Tom.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

This forum has been an interesting read and for someone who went back to a tugger last year,(I kept it quiet) I would think that my reasons are as good as any.
For touring a M/H can not be beaten but what we found is that as we had to put everything away just to nip down the road we always decided not to go back as it was just as easy to carry on to the next site. The result for us was plenty of touring but not a lot of sustance.
We did 3month in our caravan, a 7.8 metre Sterling and towed it with a subsantial Merc estate and the result was that we only stayed on 3 sites but really got to know the areas. Best of all we left with the beds made and table set for supper whilst touring the area.
I will carry on with the caravan for a year or two and then decide which direction to go but at the moment we really enjoyed the compfort of the van.

Tom.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

This year we toured France Italy Greece, we also tow a car which is far far easier than towing a caravan and we toured for almost 4 months we stayed numerous places for a few days and saw a vast array of things and places, IMHO a MH with a Toad is by far the best and easiest method of beating evrything.

I pull up at where I am stopping get table & chairs out and unhitch car while wife puts Jug on, by the time table etc is set up I have a cuppa, If we want to go anywhere we jump in car and off we go, returning to a nice MH where everything is set up and just switch kettle on and away we go, I have 200 liter of water on board so I don't have to keep on rolling out the barrel to get more, and whats more when we decide to move on I just wind awning in, hitch car up and check drawers and cupboards are locked, wind cable in and it's off we jolly well go.

What could be simpler.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

We to had a caravan and changed to a M/H, one day we may go back but can see no reason to at present. Most of our touring is done in europe, most of our time is spent on sites. We carry a small 125cc scooter which is better than a car for getting into towns and parking, even driven into places like the cite at Carcassone. We like to spend a lot of time touring in mountain areas and this to would be difficult in a caravan with a lot of passes banned to them, or anything towing. I note the times on here caravanners say it takes them to set up, well it may, but most I see take a couple of hours by the time they unhitch, get into place, wind down steadies, put out awning, set up various flower pots and solar lights. In europe even if I stayed on site a week would still use a M/H, if touring in UK only would then go back to a caravan. Towing a car behind the van, to me, makes no sense at all, why would you bother, buy a caravan. As to comfort our X250 base is great, we sometimes travel for long distances with no trouble at all with the seats or ease of driving. In answer to original question I cannot think anyone would mind you continueing on here.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> This year we toured France Italy Greece, we also tow a car which is far far easier than towing a caravan and we toured for almost 4 months we stayed numerous places for a few days and saw a vast array of things and places, IMHO a MH with a Toad is by far the best and easiest method of beating evrything.
> 
> I pull up at where I am stopping get table & chairs out and unhitch car while wife puts Jug on, by the time table etc is set up I have a cuppa, If we want to go anywhere we jump in car and off we go, returning to a nice MH where everything is set up and just switch kettle on and away we go, I have 200 liter of water on board so I don't have to keep on rolling out the barrel to get more, and whats more when we decide to move on I just wind awning in, hitch car up and check drawers and cupboards are locked, wind cable in and it's off we jolly well go.
> 
> What could be simpler.


That obviously suits you Les, and to be fair there are days it would suit me.

But the big thing I would miss is taking the van on day trips, which turned out to be our favourite part of motorhoming, I like nothing better than parking the van on or very near a beach with the side door wide open and a cuppa or a cool drink in hand, wet dog lying on my feet - bliss.

Hence our current outfit, which obviously suits us to a tee, especially as we store the caravan in Devon for the summer months, so minimal towing required as we usually stay on our favourite CL nearby.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree with you Rupert1 the scooter is the way to go. I wouldnt have a motorhome without one. So liberating. You never pay for parking, just zoom up to where ever you are going and park outside and the whole thing fits on a rack in less than 2 min.

Downside is touring in winter if its bad weather but we are prepared for that and took off all over on the bike last winter even in the snow. When its shorts and T shirts weather though and your up in the Alps, Pyrenees or the med then there is no better way to travel.

The other plus is you can park in the out of the way Aires, CL's and wild spots a few miles from where you want to be and just bike in.

Not for everyone but for us its the best combination.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I think mikeyv has the "best of both worlds" compromise. A compact day van for trips and a caravan as a base for longer stays. I'm surprised there aren't more campers who have similar outfits. It makes sense to me to have a day van instead of a 4x4 tug of similar size and running costs. 

SD


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

rupert1 said:


> Towing a car behind the van, to me, makes no sense at all, why would you bother, buy a caravan.


As has been explained before now, flexibility. If going to Cumbria tow the car as there's no viable public transport. If going to Europe leave the car at home. If you've got a caravan, it's bloody difficult to leave the car at home.

Per Les's experience, takes 5 minutes to fit/detach the A-frame. On an overnight stop, don't even bother doing so.

I see the logic of scooters, but I doubt one would get beyond walking pace carrying the 270kg combined weight of me & Mrs R, and unless you're Vietnamese carrying a dog on a scooter doesn't really work.

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We havent rolled out this one for a while. This seems a good place to revive it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> rupert1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see the logic of scooters, but I doubt one would get beyond walking pace carrying the 270kg combined weight of me & Mrs R, and unless you're Vietnamese carrying a dog on a scooter doesn't really work.
> ...


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Everyone of course is conveniently ignoring the biggest single disadvantage of motorbikes and scooters - having an accident.

Have a minor accident in a car and the chances are you'll be fine. Get knocked off a motorbike or have an accident through no fault of your own and you're either dead or badly injured. Just sliding off and surviving without any broken bones will leave you with severe 'gravel rash' when your skin can be torn off huge amounts of flesh and leave you in a very bad way. I know, I've been there! And of course in summer, when you're just in the shorts and tee-shirt, is when you'll suffer most.

I readily accept that a motorbike is a brilliant addition to a motor-home, no towing a car, cheap to run and enjoyable to ride in good weather, but there's also a very serious downside.

You may be the best motorcyclist on the road but it's the other idiots who can get you injured!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I use the pavements so it's the pedestrians that suffer. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> I use the pavements so it's the pedestrians that suffer. :lol: tony


You're misunderstanding things again Tony. We're talking about two-wheeled scooters here, you know the kind of thing, a bit like a junior motorbike.

Your senior citizen's buggy isn't the same thing at all! :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your right of course HF but when your flying through the French Mountains or cruzing along the side of the med and its 30 degrees and all your thinking about is where shall we stop next for a swim there is no better feeling. Its certainly more fun than negotiating a big white box to the beach. I personally think its worth the risk and the fun and pleasure we have had on that little bike is priceless.

Perhaps one day I will eat my words but life is for living in my opinion and if you dont take a few risks and enjoy it to the full whats the point of being alive.

As I said earlier though. Its not for everyone.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Good folk, can we get back on topic please

Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Me, the wife, the dog, all prefer the scooter (250 cc) . Park on the pavement (within reason)get anywhere, some parts of Europe allow scooter users to use cycle tracks, just complete freedom. 

tony(and no it's not a 250cc mobility scooter either :lol: )


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

ICDSUN said:


> Good folk, can we get back on topic please
> Chris


I think that we are on topic. This is about the advantages and disadvantages of a motor-home or caravan. One of the big advantages of towing a caravan is that you've then got a car to explore the region.

Some people have suggested that a motor-home plus motorcycle is a similarly viable combination. For anyone considering swapping from a caravan to a motor-home, knowing about the benefits of adding a scooter or motorbike is surely a very important aspect?

It's certainly made me think because, despite the slightly higher risk of accidents, a scooter or motorbike is very appealing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So the thought of speeding through the mountains in the sunshine is appealing to you HF???

Actually we did fall off once in Devon last winter. We were on the frankly superb CL at Salcombe and the roads were icy with snow on the fields. We came back to the CL and I got a bit cocky on the snow and gave it too many revs, out came the back end and off we went to the horror (or perhaps amusement) of the elderly couple in the only other van on site.

We were that padded up for the cold we just fell about laughing.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Only floored the scooter once, at 1 mph on a gravelled carpark, the wife thought I had stopped and proceeded to disembark 8O change of balance and we finished in a heap, with the dog having slid to the end of his carrier :wink: 

tony


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> ICDSUN said:
> 
> 
> > Good folk, can we get back on topic please
> ...


The OP was about reverting to a caravan from a motorhome, there are plenty of threads on here where moving from a caravan to motorhome have been discussed.

I appreciate the comparison of adding bikes etc has relevance in that scenario, however the first post indicates the reasons they want to revert to a caravan, that is why the suggestion was made to return to topic.

Chris


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> So the thought of speeding through the mountains in the sunshine is appealing to you HF???


Absolutely. I cycle and nothing beats zooming down hill with the wind in your face. However, on holiday in France in September I had a minor accident and broke a small bone in my wrist, hurt my shoulder and had severe gravel rash over my right arm.

The wrist is now OK but the shoulder refuses to stop being painful and tomorrow I'm having a scan to see if I've torn a tendon.

This is what prompted me to post about the greater dangers of any form of cycling, powered or not, which I know that you accept. As you say, we balance the risk and currently I'd be prepared to take the risk. I just worry about much older people who may be tempted onto a motorbike, when their reactions may not be up to it.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Im 19 stone and Mrs D is 8 1/2, not sure what that is in KG but our Peugeot 100cc will still do 60mph and has been up to over 7000ft to the snow slopes in the Pyrenees.


I generally think in old money for weights myself as well. For the record, you & Mrs D = 175kg. If you want the weight I'm talking about, try carrying someone who weighs half as much as MrsD again on the moped, together with the two of you - then see if it'll still fly up hills.

Also, payload on my van is pretty much used up...so to take a scooter would mean putting on a trailer. So that's the principal advantage of the scooter gone then.

It's all very much each to their own, but even ignoring the above issues, given the choice between buzzing around on a scooter or top down in my convertible Fiat 500, I know which I prefer.

Paul


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Im 19 stone and Mrs D is 8 1/2, not sure what that is in KG but our Peugeot 100cc will still do 60mph and has been up to over 7000ft to the snow slopes in the Pyrenees.
> ...


I would agree that my preferance to would be the Fiat 500 but given the choice of having my scooter on a rack and not knowing it is there to towing a car and having a permanent migrane worrying about whether I was going to meet something coming the other way on a narrow country road or alpine pass is a non starter to me. Also losing the option to wander at will, which towing anything destroys, is another non option, so will stick with the scooter, risks and all.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

barryd said:


> So the thought of speeding through the mountains in the sunshine is appealing to you HF???
> 
> Actually we did fall off once in Devon last winter. We were on the frankly superb CL at Salcombe and the roads were icy with snow on the fields. We came back to the CL and I got a bit cocky on the snow and gave it too many revs, out came the back end and off we went to the horror (or perhaps amusement) of the elderly couple in the only other van on site.
> 
> We were that padded up for the cold we just fell about laughing.


Us to except we did it on a wet field in front of the whole site. Embarrassment hurt more than the fall.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll bring things back on track with my thoughts.
We changed from caravan to motorhome, we loved our second motorhome, it was perfect, in fact it had the same layout as the caravan we used to have except with an engine at the front! Using a motorhome requires a change in mindset, either to plan your visits and parking to cope with a motorhome or using bicycles or some motorised transport you take with you, or public transport.
Now we are moving back to a caravan, for a variety of reasons. Now here's what I think is important.... If you apply motorhome ethos to caravanning, minimising clutter, no awning, maybe have an onboard fresh and waste water supply on the caravan, then you can "gain" a lot of the benefits of motorhoming (speedy setup, use anywhere you can park etc), the only exception is you loose access to Aires (they are motorhome only yes?) but in France I can think of a lot of times I have stopped over with a motorhome where I could have done the same with a caravan. The biggest disadvantage with a caravan is you can't use the toilet whilst moving, or get something out of the fridge! For me, the biggest difference is the cost, you can have a nearly new modern caravan for under £10k but an equivalent aged motorhome would be £25k +... and for many that money does not exist!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

short-stick said:


> I'll bring things back on track with my thoughts.
> We changed from caravan to motorhome, we loved our second motorhome, it was perfect, in fact it had the same layout as the caravan we used to have except with an engine at the front! Using a motorhome requires a change in mindset, either to plan your visits and parking to cope with a motorhome or using bicycles or some motorised transport you take with you, or public transport.
> Now we are moving back to a caravan, for a variety of reasons. Now here's what I think is important.... If you apply motorhome ethos to caravanning, minimising clutter, no awning, maybe have an onboard fresh and waste water supply on the caravan, then you can "gain" a lot of the benefits of motorhoming (speedy setup, use anywhere you can park etc), the only exception is you loose access to Aires (they are motorhome only yes?) but in France I can think of a lot of times I have stopped over with a motorhome where I could have done the same with a caravan. The biggest disadvantage with a caravan is you can't use the toilet whilst moving, or get something out of the fridge! For me, the biggest difference is the cost, you can have a nearly new modern caravan for under £10k but an equivalent aged motorhome would be £25k +... and for many that money does not exist!


Some good points. Nobody mentioned costs yet. Motorhomes are flipping expensive. My neighbour bought a caravan recently and it looks great but Im sure he only paid around £3000 for it.

Good point about using the loo on the move. Always funny if you get some tight corners or a bumpy road! 

I believe Aires in France only take motorhomes but Sostas in italy may accept caravans although I have never seen one on a Sosta


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have now arranged to take the motorhome into CamperUK on Friday and pick up a 2008 Abbey GTS caravan.
CamperUK are fitting a bike rack to the back of the caravan, as the Abbey is Swift made they build in fixings to allow this to be done.
I am also having an inboard water tank fitted and will get Snelly to put the Oyster on the roof. It already has a mover fitted as well. Not sure about the Solar panel yet, I may leave that in the garage for a while.
I have a new spare Fiat badge so if I may stick that onto the caravan as well, on second thoughts I won't as I may have to reverse with the mover so I will not risk it.

Mike


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> We have now arranged to take the motorhome into CamperUK on Friday and pick up a 2008 Abbey GTS caravan.
> CamperUK are fitting a bike rack to the back of the caravan, as the Abbey is Swift made they build in fixings to allow this to be done.
> I am also having an inboard water tank fitted and will get Snelly to put the Oyster on the roof. It already has a mover fitted as well. Not sure about the Solar panel yet, I may leave that in the garage for a while.
> I have a new spare Fiat badge so if I may stick that onto the caravan as well, on second thoughts I won't as I may have to reverse with the mover so I will not risk it.
> ...


Mike re the bike on the back of caravan. I am sure I have read somwhere this is illegal in some Europeon countries, may be worth checking before you do it.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

rupert1 said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > We have now arranged to take the motorhome into CamperUK on Friday and pick up a 2008 Abbey GTS caravan.
> ...


Portugal was mentioned sometime ago as one place but certainly not in the uk, France or Spain so on it goes

Mike


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We changed back to a caravan this year mainly for personal reasons, we did enjoy our motorhome ,but unfortunately cannot cycle very far now , the idea of towing a car behind a Motorhome pointed us back to being a "tugger " again,we bought a Volvo XC90 205 bhp and a Swift Bessacarr caravan out of the proceeds of the Motorhome sale ,but We must admit we did really enjoy the Motorhome ,but we also enjoy what we do now, towing does not worry me .
Motorhome or Caravan, we have changed back and forth a few times , a think it's a matter of individual choice , I hope I don't get kicked off the Forum, and it's nice to know we would be welcome to attend rallies .

Tony A.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

rupert1 said:


> Mike re the bike on the back of caravan. I am sure I have read somwhere this is illegal in some Europeon countries, may be worth checking before you do it.


Its more normal to put them on the car or the drawbar. Hanging heavy weights on the back of a caravan isn't very good for stability.

peedee


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

peedee said:


> rupert1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike re the bike on the back of caravan. I am sure I have read somwhere this is illegal in some Europeon countries, may be worth checking before you do it.
> ...


Not really correct, what about a caravan with a rear kitchen layout which is far heavier, what about a motorhome with a 8 ft overhang with a scooter on the back ect.
Swift caravans are designed to allow for 50 kg to be hung on the back wall, far better then putting an extra 50 kg on the towball when most caravaners struggle to keep the noseweight within limits.

Mike


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> I am also having an inboard water tank fitted . Mike


I seem to remember reading somewhere that it is not advised to have an on board water tank in a caravan - as a tank full of water sloshing around can affect the stability of the outfit when towing.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> I am also having an inboard water tank fitted and will get Snelly to put the Oyster on the roof.
> 
> Mike


Didn't realise you could get inboard tanks fitted for caravans. You learn something new every day. I'm guessing they're for usage on site rather than ever travelling with them full of water? E.g. looking at Swift Charisma 550 (at random), user payload is 150kg so a full tank full of water would use most of that.

Paul


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > I am also having an inboard water tank fitted . Mike
> ...


Deary me, many new caravans now come with inboard tanks as standard and we are talking about 30 or 40 litres compared to the 120 litres sloshing around in a motorhome.

Caravans have payload the same as motorhomes so the same rules apply.

I'm going to fit the Oyster on the roof?????

Mike


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > I am also having an inboard water tank fitted and will get Snelly to put the Oyster on the roof.
> ...


our swift bessacarr525 has a on board water tank.

Tony A.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > rupert1 said:
> ...


Well I wouldn't do it and I never did like end kitchen layouts. Its your choice though. As for putting anything in or on a caravan, as long as you understand the effects and it doesn't mean limits are exceeded there should not be a problem. I carried a bike on the tow ball with the caravan on tow but I knew the all up weight to be well within the capabilities of my Volvo Estate.

peedee


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,




When I used to drive up down the country in summer I saw loads of caravans involved in accidents which put me off.




norm


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

goldi said:


> Morning folks,
> 
> When I used to drive up down the country in summer I saw loads of caravans involved in accidents which put me off.
> norm


Quite a lot of people use our favoured site without even towing themselves.

The older vans are stored on site, whereas the newer vans are in more secure storage nearby and, for around a fiver, brought to the site by the storage company.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I nearly did that with my old caravan. In the end it went for a song!
The kids at the time said they wouldn't use it, they have since come to regret it  

peedee


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We did the switch in April to an Eriba and love it. It was basically an economic decision to save get rid of one vehicle and stay camping.

I was told on asking the same question we are welcome to stay and I did and still find it useful as you can see. Great fun too.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

"When I used to drive up down the country in summer I saw loads of caravans involved in accidents which put me off"

Here's a thought... 2 adults and 2 children in a modern medium sized car, both front passengers get front airbags, everyone gets side airbags, the car is crash tested and rated, the passenger compartment is a safety cell and everything will deform around it....

2 adults and 2 children in a Motorhome, who sits in the back with no airbags and no safety cell...?

I love motorhomes, don't get me wrong, however, IF a motorhome rolled over or was involved in a substantial collision, how different would it look afterwards to a modern caravan, panel van conversions excepted but again airbags everywhere? 
I'll wager most of the "crashed" caravans had tyres that failed, or were badly loaded or driven without account of the conditions, i'll bet those remaining that were hit by other vehicles were glad they were actually in a car!

I'd still have a motorhome again if I had the money, but you need to be aware of all the benefits and drawbacks!


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We caravanned for 17 years and then in March 2009 we decided to change to a motorhome. At the time we were towing a 2007 Ace Award caravan with a 2004 Freelander diesel. We found towing the later outfit was stressful and we fancied the idea of stopping at a site and then moving on.

We bought a Rapido 786f and the first 8-10 months were great. We stayed at nearly every CL in West Wales and spent 2 weeks touring Cornwall. We also toured other parts of the country. I guess it was still a bit of a novelty as it was all new to us and we did enjoy the advantages that it had over the caravan. E.g. being able to use the toilet and not the long set up time.

We are unfortunate in the fact that we had to store the motorhome and we found this was a big drawback in the winter months. The alarm took quite a drain on the engine battery and when we went to the van to go away for New years we couldn't start it. SWMBO also suffers from back problems which isn't helped by a lack of heat. We found that when using the motorhome over the winter it was impossible to heat the van while travelling. We went to the Isle of Wight for Feb half term and we were dressed in thick ski coats all the way! 

We started to find that we were putting off using the van as very few sites are actually close to a town or beach and we didn't like being stuck at the site all evening. A solution to this would have been to tow a car, however, it would have needed to have been a 4 seater as we are a family and this would involve owning another car just for this purpose.

The icing on the cake was a holiday to Cornwall at the beginning of the year. We were a victim of abuse from some locals and ended up sustaining some damage to the van. We also had problems getting to the less commercialised places due to lanes and lack of parking. 

The other issue was the travelling positions, as already mentioned we are a family and therefore one of us had to travel in the back in an unsecured seat. This was far from safe and looking back was a very foolish thing for us to do.

It was decided that the motorhome was going and we would return to caravanning. This may sound sad but we missed small things such as an awning which wouldn't have been possible on the motorhome as we used to move it everyday to go out.

We now have a VW Touareg 2.5TDI Auto and tow a 2010 Swift Challenger 570. Towing this outfit is a lot better than the previous (think its down to the towcar) and we also have a motor mover on the caravan which adds to the ease of set up. 

I would say set up time is about the same in practice. For example - Because we had to store the motorhome we had no access to fresh water so had to fill up on site. There would often be a queue on site and filling a 120litre tank took a lot longer than an aquaroll. The location of taps on some CL's was very poor and to much of a distance to run a hose. 

Its all down to personal requirements but for us caravanning seems to suit us better at the moment. 

Hope you are happy with your caravan. 

Ian


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I've no doubt that we are making the right decision and in response to the comment about accidents I will just say that we will be towing with a Volvo XC90 AWD, we will also be having Tyron bands fitted to the caravan wheels.

Mike


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

A mate of mine turned his Toyota Land Cruiser, pulling a twin-axled caravan, over on the A34 a few years ago. Caravanner with decades of experience. From what I remember he was open that he let the speed get away from him on a downhill and that was that.

These sort of things shouldn't put you off the tugger approach, but please don't lull yourself into a false sense of security that a heavy duty car will mean you're bullet-proof against it happening.

Paul


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> A mate of mine turned his Toyota Land Cruiser, pulling a twin-axled caravan, over on the A34 a few years ago. Caravanner with decades of experience. From what I remember he was open that he let the speed get away from him on a downhill and that was that.
> 
> These sort of things shouldn't put you off the tugger approach, but please don't lull yourself into a false sense of security that a heavy duty car will mean you're bullet-proof against it happening.
> 
> Paul


I was using the Volvo as a reference for safety in any accident, I rarely drove the motorhome over 65 mph and I will be equally careful with the caravan.

Thanks anyway

Mike


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,
Just to be different, because of a health scare, (turned out to be a false alarm)  I sold on my Bessacarr E560.and toad. Went out and bought a Static Caravan in a Snowdonia Park. 
Homely comforts, splendid views with a wealth of places to visit that are not too far away.
But its not the same, there is not as much adventure, being on the road with all the freedom that a motorhome brings, beats all.  
Barrie


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Just reading the posts about caravan accidents which do of course happen, you can now have the Al-ko ATC caravan stability fitted at build for new caravans or retrofit older ones, basically the system monitors lateral g forces and if it spots a potential snake situation it gently applies the caravan brakes to pull it all back into line.

I would have this fitted if I bought a new caravan, Tyron bands are good but tyre fitters hate them.

Martin


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Martin,
I share your views on Tyron bands, modern wheels have a safety hump to stop the bead rolling into the wheel well, otherwise all car wheels would need Tyrons!
As for stabilty control, I just wired my 2008 Passat for a towbar and it also has a trailer stability device build into the car stability system.
So with this, and electronic stability control on the caravan and a stabilizer hitch and a sensible driver.....
Maybe TopGear need to see if they can still crash a caravan with all that enabled, surely it means you can bury the throttle on the towcar and drive like an idiot (I don't recommend this, honestly) because the safety systems will take care of you!
Hmmnnnn
Now do motorhomes have a full stability control system on them, has anyone had reason to test it?
My wife did a very sudden emergency lane change in our first motorhome, she controlled the following snake wonderfully, missed the collision in front and avoided all following traffic. I told her later that the manouver she had done I wouldn't have even attempted as it should have rolled the van!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think towing a caravan has got much easier over the last 10 years or so. Motor movers, waste masters etc have been great labour saving additions. However I think moving to a motorhome with the ability to tow a car was definitely right for us. I wasn't quite ready to give up towing a caravan at the time I changed but if I had kept going and not changed to a motorhome I don't think I would be still "caravanning" today.

I've got to loath muddy fields and hardly rally at all now. I certainly now favour hard standings and the thoughts of some of the chores required to use a caravan as opposed to a motorhome positively now put me off the former.

peedee


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

At the end of the day it matters diddly squat what others prefer or think to your change of heart, as its not them making the decision its you and as individuals, we all have differing needs and preferences. Obviously, as a mature thinking adult, you will have weighed up all the pros and cons before coming to the decision to change from a motorhome to a caravan and therefore, I am sure if you are going to be far happier towing a caravan and having a car to get around in, then you most certainly are going to continue to enjoy your travels in a caravan just as much, if not more so than you did before. Let's face it - if there was only ever one choice in everything we do or have, then we would all lead pretty uninteresting, mundane and copycat lives - so thank goodness, we live in a world where we all have several options and lifestyles to choose from.  

All the best Mike and I hope you do continue posting on this forum as it will be nice to hear about your trips, travels and adventures in your new caravan.

Sue


----------

